# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé Máy Bay Du Lịch Bangkok 45USD

## lacviet27

_Vé Máy Bay Du Lịch Bangkok 45USD_
Bangkok còn có tên gọi là Krungthep ( Thành phố của các thiên thần) thuộc đồng bằng sông Chao Phraya. Bangkok có lịch sử gần 300 năm xứng đáng đại điện cho những gì đẹp và chưa đẹp của một đô thị Á Châu. Bangkok có tất cả từ sự duyên dáng của đền chùa, kiến trúc phương đông đến sự xô bồ, khói bụi, kẹt xe. Các cao ốc hiện đại cạnh các con phố và cửa hàng chật chội, khu chợ cho du khách mở cửa thâu đêm bên cạnh các quán bar trình diễn các show người lớn.
_Vé máy bay du lịch Thái Lan_ sẽ đưa du khách tham quan Wat Pho, để tận mắt thấy nụ cười thoát tục trên khuôn mặt bức tượng Phật nằm nổi tiếng trong chùa. Loha Prasat- là một trong những tòa nhà tôn giáo lập dị nhất ở Bangkok, một khu phức hợp đền chùa với rất nhiều mái bằng kim loại xoay đồng tâm quanh một tháp nhọn cao nhất. Nhà hát Patravadi- nhà hát do bà Patravadi Mejudhon, một trong những diễn viên nghệ thuật múa và sân khầu truyền thống vĩ đại nhất Thái Lan thành lập. Ngoài ra, Chinatown Bangkok- khu chợ bán hoa sỉ trải dài qua suốt mấy khối nhà ở phía bắc khu phố Tàu, là cả một đại lộ đầy hoa cùng những lồng chim thiên đường với tiếng hót lảnh lót.. Ở bên kia đường, từ khu chợ cuối tuần nhộp nhịp Chautuchak là một nơi ít đông đúc hơn với những quầy hàng sinh dộng tràn ngập cá sản phẩm nhiệt đới và đầy cảm giác Thái Lan: những quả xoài xanh ngon nhất Thái Lan, món tôm nường và cà ri nước dừa. Bên cạnh đó, còn nhiều nơi Wat Suthat, Đền thờ Hindu, Bang Krajao cũng đáng để được chiêm ngưỡng.



Hiện nay, hành trình từ Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh đến Bangkok chỉ với _45USD_, đặt vé từ 07 -13/10/2013, thời gian khởi hành từ 10/10 /2013 – 31/01//2014. Bạn hãy lập một kế hoạch đi du lịch ngay lập tức để được hưởng giá ưu đãi của hãng Air Asia. Hãy nhanh tay bắt điện thoại lên và gọi cho chúng tôi để bạn có thể sở hữu được những tấm _vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bangkok_. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ về:

_Công ty TNHH MTV Dịch Vụ - Du Lịch Lạc Việt_
Địa chỉ : 341/23 Lạc Long Quân, Phường 5, Quận 11, TPHCM
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com
Điện thoại : _08 397 55 342 - 08 397 55 343_
Di động : 0121 575 3929
Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_05
Email : tuyethongtravel@gmail.com
Website : http://vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com 

Nguồn: http://phongvelacviet.com.vn

----------

